# next id



## marn2 (16 März 2009)

help,habe ein rechnung von next id durch arcor bekommen habe angeblich an 
16.02, 2mal am 03.26 und03.27uhr angerufen,aber ich weiss 100% das ich nicht angerufen haben und kein andere in mein wohnung auch nicht, ich wohn allein mit 2 behinderte kinder die kann nicht lesen oder schreiben ich habe schon brief geschrieben warte auf antwort .
hat jemand auch sollche problem kann jemand mir raten was noch zu tun
vielen dank
marn


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2009)

*AW: next id*

hallo seltsamerweise habe ich ebenfalls an diesem tag (16.,2) den service von next-id berechnet bekommen, ohne auch nur eine ahnung zu haben was das soll...der computer war ja nicht mal an!????!!! also riecht das ganze doch nach betrug. habe sofort bei der t-com meine abrechnung umstellen lassen.


----------



## Pache (10 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen ich habe das selbe Problem mit T-Mobil aber da ich rechtschutz habe werde ich der sache auf den grund gehen da ich eine Flat habe von 35 Euro und die rechnung 178 Euro betraegt bin ich echt sauer und habe verbraucherschut und anwalt hinzu gezugen freu mich schon auf das Gesicht der Leute wenn ich den vorhalte das ich 4 monate vorher schon Dritt anbiter schberren lassen habe


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2011)

Da halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden speziell was die bereits vorher ausgesprochene Drittanbietersperre angeht.
Wir würfen uns auch über den eingescannten Schriftwechsel (gerne auch anonymisiert) freuen


----------



## speik (18 November 2011)

hallo zu sammen habe mit dieser firma jetzt auch erger habe hir eine rechung vor mir liegen wo sie am 05.10 ,12.10 ,19.10 so wie den 26.10 je 8,3193 verlangen keine zeit angabe nichts nun was habt ihr da gemacht habe heut dort angeruffen und die haben mir ne nr. gegeben wo ich irgent ein gwinspiel abo kündign müste aber habe ja nicht mal gewust wie und wan ich disses apgeschloßen haben soll sagt wie seit ihr biss her vorgegangen axch ja mein anbiter hatte ich auch angeruffen er könne da nicht viel machen aber von ihn breute ich nichts zu befürchten wurde mir gesagt freu mich auf eure hilfe danke euch


----------



## Heiko (19 November 2011)

Sorry, aber Dein Text ist fast nicht lesbar. Zur Verbesserung der Lesbarkeit hat man die Interpunktion eingeführt.


----------



## Andre909 (9 Dezember 2011)

speik schrieb:


> hallo zu sammen habe mit dieser firma jetzt auch erger habe hir eine rechung vor mir liegen wo sie am 05.10 ,12.10 ,19.10 so wie den 26.10 je 8,3193 verlangen keine zeit angabe nichts nun was habt ihr da gemacht habe heut dort angeruffen und die haben mir ne nr. gegeben wo ich irgent ein gwinspiel abo kündign müste aber habe ja nicht mal gewust wie und wan ich disses apgeschloßen haben soll sagt wie seit ihr biss her vorgegangen axch ja mein anbiter hatte ich auch angeruffen er könne da nicht viel machen aber von ihn breute ich nichts zu befürchten wurde mir gesagt freu mich auf eure hilfe danke euch



Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt, mehrwertdienste für 8 Euronen DIE WOCHE! Mittlerweile ein bekanntes problem, hier habe ich eine ganz gute zusammenfassung gefunden http://felix-reid.suite101.de/next-...in-abofalle-ueber-die-telefonrechnung-a127660. Und die TLK macht da einfach so mit? Die sind doch genauso betrügerisch, wenn die das bei oder besser trotz vorheriger Sperrung von Drittanbieter machen. Kein so gutes Bild, das das große rote T hier seinen Kunden bietet.


----------



## Pache (16 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen da bin ich wieder ich habe leider  noch nichts erreicht  da Next ID und Mobile-com sich quer stelen die Drittanbiter sperre sagen sie sind nur fuer bekante fremdanbiter und nicht fuer neue aber ich habe sie alle gekuendigt und gleich wieder 3 neue bekommen mein anwalt freut sich schon habe alles weiter geleitet und gebe der firma nur noch die vertrag kosten also 35 Euro wie im vertrag steht und die Drittanbiter kosten behalte ich ein und warte ab was da noch so kommt meine rechnug ist schon auf 240 euro gekommen  ich versuche jetzt aus dem vertrag zu kommen da die firma vertragsbruch begangen hat ich habe beim abschluss des vertrages eine fremdanbiter sperre gemacht MFG euer
3 Pache ich schreibe wieder wenn ich mer weiss


----------



## franke7533 (12 August 2012)

Guten Tag,
ich habe am Samstag auch eine Rechnung bekommen,über 200,88€.Von diesem Anbieter.Der Hammer ist,bei dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis wurden mir 20 mal 8,32€(o.MwSt.) berechnet,der nächste Hammer,Anrufdauer 00:00:00.
Natürlich habe ich den Service nicht genutzt.Ich habe daraufhin die Nummer des Anbieters angerufen 0800 2377000 da hieß es die Nummer ist nicht vergeben.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (13 August 2012)

Wenn mir das passiert wäre, dann wüsste ich wo ich die Gauner anschwärzen muss.
Vielleicht wird sich ja mal eine StA mit dem Betrug befassen.


----------



## franke7533 (13 August 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Wenn mir das passiert wäre, dann wüsste ich wo ich die Gauner anschwärzen muss.
> Vielleicht wird sich ja mal eine StA mit dem Betrug befassen.


 

Die Telefonnummer ist doch korrekt(ein nuller zu viel,zum Schluß)!Ich finde es eine unverschämtheit,das die Rechnung zunächst von Kabel BW angefordert wird,denn der Betrag müßte ich zu erst auf das Kabel BW Konto überweisen.Ich rief Kabel BW heute an und konfrontierte Sie mit der Rechnung.Das dubiose an der ganzen Sache ist,ich bin nicht der erste der Betroffen ist und Kabel BW Kunde ist.....es wird anscheinend von Kabel BW toleriert was das Unternehmen fabriziert.
Deshalb habe ich auch mit dem Verbraucherschutz kontakt aufgenommen bezüglich Kabel BW.Da gab es zwei Geschichten wie z.B. überhöhte Tel.Rechnungen,wo sich später rausstellte das Sie nicht mal eine E-Mail bzw.Einschreiben richtig bearbeiten können.Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft in der wir uns viel zu viel gefallen lassen,irgendwann reicht es.Der Zeitpunkt ist nun gekommen.Gegen das Unternehmen in Bonn next id technologies GmbH werde ich Strafanzeige erstatten,in zwei Fällen:erschleichung von Leistungen undd Betrugs.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2012)

franke7533 schrieb:


> Der Hammer ist,bei dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis wurden mir 20 mal 8,32€(o.MwSt.) berechnet,der nächste Hammer,Anrufdauer 00:00:00.


Das ist eine sich wiederholende Sache!!! 8,32 + MWSt ist 9,90
Da wurde evtl - wie auch immer - ein Abo aktiviert für 9,90 pro Woche vielleicht (und das 5x?)

*Welche Nummer wird genannt? (Telefonnummer? Artikelnummer?)*

VORSICHT!
*Das könnte sich also wiederholen!*


Ruf die 0800-Nummer noch einmal an
s.a.
http://www.rechnungsinfo.de/

aber lies erst, damit Du Fragen hast für die Telefontanjas dort.

*Überprüfe Deine Rechnung unbedingt auf 01805-Nummern*
Überlege, ob es Anrufe gab, bei denen man tasten drucken musste




> es wird anscheinend von Kabel BW toleriert was das Unternehmen fabriziert.


Warum wohl nur?



> Gegen das Unternehmen in Bonn next id technologies GmbH werde ich Strafanzeige erstatten


Die früher zu Talkline und dann zu Freenet gehörige Firma gibt es in dieser Form doch gar nicht mehr. (siehe hier) Und was willst Du anzeigen? Diese Abos (davon gehe ich aus) wurden irgendwie auf Deine Rechnung gebracht - wenn an dieser Stelle etwas betrügerisch gelaufen ist, dann muß das jemand *beweisen.*

Wer das als erster schafft, kriegt von mir eine Flasche guten Scotch. Bis dahin trink ich ihn selber.

PS: Hab nochmal nachgedacht... wegen des Betrages tippe ich eher auf irgendeine Art "Eintragungsdienst" (schau hier) . Dann muß es dazu jeweils Nummern geben. (Artikel- und Leistungsnummer) Nenne uns die mal...


----------



## franke7533 (14 August 2012)

Die Artikelnummern gestallten sich in drei Positionen.
Was heisst hier kann ich nicht Anzeigen????
Natürlich kann ich das....
Ich habe schließlich die Adresse der ,,Firma" mr.next id technologies GmbH Mildred-Scheel-Str.1
in 53175 Bonn.
Wenn ich diese Firma Anzeige,müßen Sie sich zu dem Fall äusern.
Wenn ich lese was im Internen über diese Firma geschrieben wird,dann sind das schon eindeutige 
Anzeichen für Delikte in zwei Fällen.
Was man auf jeden Fall nicht machen sollte,das sogenannte Abo kündigen!Weil wenn ich irgendwas kündigen würde,dann habe ich ja vorher was beantragt....
Natürlich rufe ich des öfteren 01805 er Nummern an,wie z.B. Kabel BW:01805 888 150,ich denke aber nicht das ich beim drücken der Tasten automatisch ein Abo aktiviere.Wenn das so währe,könnte man dies leicht beweisen,das es nicht der Fall ist.Denn bei dem Verbindungsnachweis kann man ja sehen was man angerufen hat und das mit dem sogenannten aktivierten Abo vergleichen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2012)

franke7533 schrieb:


> Die Artikelnummern gestallten sich in drei Positionen.


und welche Nummern stehen da???
PS: Sag mir genau, weswegen Du Anzeige erstatten willst. Glaubst Du, dass mr.nextid jemals deshalb irgendeine Aussage machen muß?
noch einmal:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Und was willst Du anzeigen? Diese Abos (davon gehe ich aus) wurden irgendwie auf Deine Rechnung gebracht - wenn an dieser Stelle etwas betrügerisch gelaufen ist, dann muß das jemand *beweisen.*
> Wer das als erster schafft, kriegt von mir eine Flasche guten Scotch.


----------

